# Sign seen at an Aussie Building Site.



## Mike (Jul 13, 2013)

I found this picture years ago, but as they say the
oldies are the best.

Mike.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

I love it when signs are "corrected"!  Thanks.


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

_*We do seem to have a way with words.....
*_:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Very straight forward:lofl::lofl::lofl:_


----------



## vinylted (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't say you were not warned...


----------

